# New software update for Kindle touch, to 5.0.3 today (Jan 16)



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I downloaded it a minute ago from Amazon it was easy. The same procedure as with any of my other Kindles. I don't know what it does yet, I'm still playing with it, but thought I'd let others know.
ETA: I would add a link, but I don't know how, everytime I try it shows me logged in on Amazon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the link to the update. I dare say that if you turn on wireless it'll come on its own but, as usual, you can do it manually as well.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_200529680_touchupdate?nodeId=200790650


----------



## Lionfury (Jan 1, 2012)

My kindle touch's "Update your kindle" button is greyed out , and i still have 5.0.0 I have wireless on. What is the problem?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lionfury said:


> My kindle touch's "Update your kindle" button is greyed out , and i still have 5.0.0 I have wireless on. What is the problem?


It _will_ come down via wireless eventually. . . .but they don't tend to push it out to all kindles at one time. . . .if you're not in a hurry, my suggestion would be to leave wireless on most of the time for the next few days; chances are it'll show up. You may want to keep it plugged in overnight if the charge is low.

But if you want the update sooner rather than later you can follow the link in the previous post and follow the steps given there to load it manually.


----------



## Lionfury (Jan 1, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It _will_ come down via wireless eventually. . . .but they don't tend to push it out to all kindles at one time. . . .if you're not in a hurry, my suggestion would be to leave wireless on most of the time for the next few days; chances are it'll show up. You may want to keep it plugged in overnight if the charge is low.
> 
> But if you want the update sooner rather than later you can follow the link in the previous post and follow the steps given there to load it manually.


Thank you! No, I assumed that it came to all kindles as soon as it came out. (Thiis is my first kinde) But i will leave my wifi on.

Also, what does this update actually do?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Lionfury said:


> Also, what does this update actually do?


This is what Amazon says "We have a new, free software update available for your Kindle Touch that you can manually download. *This update features general software improvements for Kindle Touch." *

I just put it on, so I haven't been able to tell what it is exactly. But it was easy to put on. They will probably push it out, I've just gotten used to doing it myself, so I do.


----------



## toadhall (Nov 25, 2011)

People on the Amazon forums seem to think that turning pages and returning to home is faster after the update. But they admit it could be some sort of placebo effect.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Usually when these things come out, you get a number of people who say certain things are better and the same number of people saying those same things are worse.


----------



## avivs (Oct 17, 2011)

updating now.


----------



## avivs (Oct 17, 2011)

OK, page turning is faster.
but why not make a better looking home screen?


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know about the update. I just updated mine. The one thing I've noticed is when I have a book open it lists the title of the book, the battery strength and the time in a black bar at the top. I don't remember that being there before. Is it new or did I just not notice it before?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Rita said:


> Thanks for letting us know about the update. I just updated mine. The one thing I've noticed is when I have a book open it lists the title of the book, the battery strength and the time in a black bar at the top. I don't remember that being there before. Is it new or did I just not notice it before?


It's usually there when you first open the book, but once you turn the page the first time, it disappears.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks. I figured it was something I just hadn't noticed before.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Page turns, at least on my Touch, seem much faster.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I have to agree that the formerly sluggish page turns seem speedier, and it seems to wake faster.  They're headed in the right direction.  I just hope it won't be long until they add the page rotation.


----------



## tradingbr (Oct 15, 2011)

Did they release the landscape option?


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Just updated mine, i dont think its a major update, perhaps just a few bug fixes and speed improvements. Cant see anything else tho


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Faster page turns is good but I really want the progress bar back! Still got my fingers crossed for that on future updates.


----------



## BettyR (May 11, 2010)

They fixed a big problem for me.  Previously when I sent a newspaper article over from calibre to my Touch, there would be no sections.  It behaved more like a book than a newspaper.  Now, the sections are properly formatted and newspapers are much easier to read.  Yay!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

history_lover said:


> Faster page turns is good but I really want the progress bar back! Still got my fingers crossed for that on future updates.


You and me both, I really miss the progress bar. That's really the one and only thing I feel is lacking on my Touch.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I agree about the progress bar.  They can get rid of the %, give me back my progress bar!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

Is the update # the same as the System Version?

If not, how can I tell if I have the software update?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have never plugged any of my Ks into my computer.  Rather not.  Not techie.  Keep it as simple as possible.  So I've had my K Touch wifi / 3G turned on for going on 24 hours.  No update.  What is with that??  (My wifi is working fine.)


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I am still waiting as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Okey Dokey said:


> Is the update # the same as the System Version?
> 
> If not, how can I tell if I have the software update?


From the Home screen, touch "Menu" on the top toolbar > Settings > Menu (top toolbar) > Device Info.

The 4th item listed on the Device Info popup will be Firmware Version. Mine is Kindle 5.0.1 (Ignore the numbers in the parentheses.)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I have never plugged any of my Ks into my computer. Rather not. Not techie. Keep it as simple as possible. So I've had my K Touch wifi / 3G turned on for going on 24 hours. No update. What is with that?? (My wifi is working fine.)


Past Kindle updates have been spread over as much as a week or more...mine is still 5.01.

And my Fire isn't updated either, and there's an update being pushed out for that. 

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine is currently 5.0.0.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> Mine is currently 5.0.0.


So is mine and I've had the WiFi on for over 24 hours. Eventually, it will download the new firmware update...I hope.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It will...but it could be several days.  Just sayin'.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a K3 / KK also.  It never updated to the latest.  Guess I should leave that one on for a while too.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

My Touch didn't update on it's own yet either, so I did the manual update. I noticed faster page turns right away...now I have to adjust when I swipe because I was used to the slower page turn and would swipe at the appropriate time to finish the page. I've had to go back to previous pages a couple times because it turned faster than I was expecting. Think I'm used to the timing now.


----------



## Lionfury (Jan 1, 2012)

I can't believe no one has mentioned this, but highlighting is now real time and keeps up with your finger. Unlike before when you would move your finger to highlight some text, and the screen would catch up a secon later.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Lionfury said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned this, but highlighting is now real time and keeps up with your finger. Unlike before when you would move your finger to highlight some text, and the screen would catch up a secon later.


It kept up with me before, as long as I moved slowly. But it sounds like everything is faster in general, I definitely noticed the faster page turns. I haven't highlighted yet since I got the update.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I did the manual update.  Thank goodness for the faster page turns.  I was starting to think my Kindle Touch was faulty.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> You and me both, I really miss the progress bar. That's really the one and only thing I feel is lacking on my Touch.


I suggest that people email [email protected] and make recommendations. I do believe they listen to us, if enough people mention something. I wrote them a few weeks ago about the removal of the progress bar. My suggestion was that they could put a set of check boxes in the settings, asking what you want to see - progress bar, percent, page numbers, locations. You could have all, or none, or anything in between. Choice is always a good thing, I think, and Amazon should give us some more choices on the kindle. It would be a great marketing move for them, also - I don't think any ereader lets you customize the reading screen like that.

The only reason I can think of that they'd remove the progress bar (compared to the K3) is that perhaps they worried that people would think you could touch it to move to a different part of the book (since it first vanished with the Touch). But I don't think that's a big concern - people would learn soon enough that you can't do that - it's just a visual - and no one would be upset.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I suggest that people email [email protected] and make recommendations. I do believe they listen to us, if enough people mention something. I wrote them a few weeks ago about the removal of the progress bar. My suggestion was that they could put a set of check boxes in the settings, asking what you want to see - progress bar, percent, page numbers, locations. You could have all, or none, or anything in between. Choice is always a good thing, I think, and Amazon should give us some more choices on the kindle. It would be a great marketing move for them, also - I don't think any ereader lets you customize the reading screen like that.
> 
> The only reason I can think of that they'd remove the progress bar (compared to the K3) is that perhaps they worried that people would think you could touch it to move to a different part of the book (since it first vanished with the Touch). But I don't think that's a big concern - people would learn soon enough that you can't do that - it's just a visual - and no one would be upset.


I think they're just trying to keep the reading screen as clean as possible - so it most resembles a page from a paper book. I remember an update for the Kindle Keyboard removed the location/page numbers except when you pressed the menu button. Likewise on the KT, you have to tap the top of the screen for the menu options to view page numbers (but they've left locations and percentage).

I was actually hoping that you could tap along the progress bar to move around in the book. You can do so with the Kindle for PC app, why not with the Kindle Touch? But either way, I'd still like to have the progress bar back - when books were formatted to show ticks along it marking off each chapter, it was very useful... definitely a step backwards by removing it. I'll be emailing them about it, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

history_lover said:


> I think they're just trying to keep the reading screen as clean as possible - so it most resembles a page from a paper book. I remember an update for the Kindle Keyboard removed the location/page numbers except when you pressed the menu button. Likewise on the KT, you have to tap the top of the screen for the menu options to view page numbers (but they've left locations and percentage).


This is the reason that I have not updated my K3/KK. I really like the progress bar and the locations. I don't particularly care about pages numbers.



history_lover said:


> I was actually hoping that you could tap along the progress bar to move around in the book. You can do so with the Kindle for PC app, why not with the Kindle Touch? But either way, I'd still like to have the progress bar back - when books were formatted to show ticks along it marking off each chapter, it was very useful... definitely a step backwards by removing it. I'll be emailing them about it, thanks for the reminder.


The Fire lets you tap on the progress bar when it's visible to move around. I doscovered that by accident, but now I kind of like it. You don't see chapter marks though so it's a clunky way of navigating unless you are going all the way to the beginning or end.


----------



## Lionfury (Jan 1, 2012)

history_lover said:


> It kept up with me before, as long as I moved slowly. But it sounds like everything is faster in general, I definitely noticed the faster page turns. I haven't highlighted yet since I got the update.


But now it keeps up at very fast speeds as well


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I just did the manual update for my Kindle Touch and am much happier with the faster page turns.  I too, thought the Touch was defective and I came close to just returning it recently.  Back before Christmas I was demoing the unit to my dentist.  It was quite embarrassing when the pages wouldn't turn with my swipes or taps.  Think I mentioned that I hoped there would be a quick update.  His wife went and bought the nook.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks like I might have to break down and do this myself.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

luvshihtzu said:


> Back before Christmas I was demoing the unit to my dentist. It was quite embarrassing when the pages wouldn't turn with my swipes or taps. Think I mentioned that I hoped there would be a quick update. His wife went and bought the nook.


Ouch!! It's a good thing that Kindle tries to respond to their customers' feedback fairly quickly by issuing updates. Since the Kindle Fire and Kindle Touch have been released there have been at least 3 updates for each, I think. When the Nook and Nook Color was released it took months before their software was updated.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

history_lover said:


> I think they're just trying to keep the reading screen as clean as possible - so it most resembles a page from a paper book.


I totally agree that some people might like a very clean page. Which makes is slightly odd that they brought back locations on the Touch... In any case, this (differing preferences) is why they should offer a choice. I know Amazon wants to keep things simple for non-techy users, but some choices in the settings screen wouldn't be too intimidating to newbies, I think.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

teralpar, 
This is the first firmware update I have gotten for my Kindle Touch WiFi with S.O. since I bought it when released.  My husband has had at least two different updates that I know of on his Fire, with the second being yesterday.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I totally agree that some people might like a very clean page. Which makes is slightly odd that they brought back locations on the Touch... In any case, this (differing preferences) is why they should offer a choice. I know Amazon wants to keep things simple for non-techy users, but some choices in the settings screen wouldn't be too intimidating to newbies, I think.


The locations have been available on every Kindle version and never left the touch. When you touch the top of the screen the location shows at the bottom, and page number if it is a book that has them, and always has.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Dec 30, 2011)

LauraB said:


> The locations have been available on every Kindle version and never left the touch. When you touch the top of the screen the location shows at the bottom, and page number if it is a book that has them, and always has.


Page numbers are wonky on my Touch, and the first Touch I had (_but Amazon replaced for multiple problems_) Sometimes page numbers will appear other times they won't. If you do a reset they come back.

As for the update I applied it today and the page turns are definitely faster, I'm not sure if it's addressed the Touch skipping multiple pages the one problem I've had with both Touch models.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I've had my wifi / 3G on for four days straight.  Still no update.  More days?


----------



## GomerBoy (Dec 17, 2011)

I got tired of waiting, so I finally broke down and did the update manually!


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> I've had my wifi / 3G on for four days straight. Still no update. More days?


Same here...no update so far.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm still waiting on my Touch. I got the Fire update.


----------



## Reiki Nurse (Jan 15, 2011)

OK, I'm ready to buy a kindle... where's the best place to purchase one?


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Amazon or Best Buy -- in my humble opinion.  

Elaine 
Norman, OK


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Amazon, Best Buy, or Target. Best Buy and Target have been fine in my experiences. They accept returns of kindles no questions asked within 30 days - 45 days at my local Target. And your 1 year Amazon warranty will apply nomatter where you buy, of course.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

LauraB said:


> The locations have been available on every Kindle version and never left the touch. When you touch the top of the screen the location shows at the bottom, and page number if it is a book that has them, and always has.


I know there has always been a way to see the locations. What I meant was that they brought back the locations on the bottom of the screen while reading. On the K3, you had to press the menu button to see the locations - all that is at the bottom is the progress bar and percent. I got used to that. Now on the Touch. The locations are at the bottom of the screen all the time, and I prefer they weren't.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

It helps me gauge where I am in a book.  Just like a paper book has page numbers on the bottom. I disliked having to touch the top of the kindle screen to find out where I was in a book. Having the locations on the bottom is an asset to me. Guess they can't please everyone.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

LauraB said:


> It helps me gauge where I am in a book. Just like a paper book has page numbers on the bottom. I disliked having to touch the top of the kindle screen to find out where I was in a book. Having the locations on the bottom is an asset to me. Guess they can't please everyone.


Absolutely - I totally agree that different people want different things and it certainly doesn't mean one person is wrong and the other is right. That's why I think we should encourage/ask Amazon to provide choice - a setting where you can check off what items you want on the reading screen. The progress bar is what I used to gauge where I was in the book and now it's gone even if I bring up the menu.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Absolutely - I totally agree that different people want different things and it certainly doesn't mean one person is wrong and the other is right. That's why I think we should encourage/ask Amazon to provide choice - a setting where you can check off what items you want on the reading screen.


I agree, it would be nice if Amazon gave some optional control. I recommend contacting [email protected] (edited to correct email address, oops!)



> The progress bar is what I used to gauge where I was in the book and now it's gone even if I bring up the menu.


Although it does give the % in the right hand corner, which is surely more accurate....

But I'm still agreeing that options would be nice!

Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Reiki Nurse said:


> OK, I'm ready to buy a kindle... where's the best place to purchase one?


If you buy from Amazon, use the link at the top of KindleBoards. That way you can support this great Kindle site.  I haven't bought from anyone but Amazon. but from what I have heard Amazon CS is still great whether you buy from their site or elsewhere.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Not so happy with Kindle CS at the moment.  Have had K Touch wifi/3G on for days.  Still no update.  I e-mailed KCS about it.  Said not techie -- don't want to connect to computer.  Others get it downloaded automatically.  Answer from KCS -- do it manually.  NO.

Because of long ago job, when I see "KCS", I think -- Kansas City Southern.  LOL.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine hasn't updated yet either. The website says the upgrade will be rolled out over several weeks. I AM a techie, but I'm going to let it go just to see how long it takes. It's not like it's a critical upgrade, at least not for me. The page turns have never bothered me, I don't even notice them (mind you, I had a Kindle 1... )

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_200529680_touchupdate?nodeId=200790650


> We have a new, free software update available for your Kindle Touch that you can manually download. We will be delivering this update over Wi-Fi in the coming *weeks*. This update features general software improvements for Kindle Touch.


Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I bought a kindle touch yesterday (yayayaya -I love it!) and mine was at 5.01, I found it quite slow and sluggish so I manually upgraded right away. I find it runs so much faster now. Very happy.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Mine is still at 5.0.0. I might wait or not wait to do it maually. I am leaning toward doing it manually.  I would rather I got it over wifi, because when I do it myself, it's just a pain with dragging & dropping from my laptop. As I drag the software over, the spot that I am aiming it at, the documents, move/scroll up or down at the same time. Then, I have to delete it from the audio file, which it ends up going in & repeat the drag & drop again. Never fails. It really isn't difficult to do. Once you do it once yourself, you will see that it is not as difficult as you think. Just a pain for me, because of my laptop.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

You shouldn't put it into the documents file. Just drop it into the open kindle file, you should see documents, audio, and something else I don't recall the name of right now. Don't put the update in any of them. Just drag it to open white space, give it a few seconds and eject the kndle. At that point the update your kndle under settings on the device should be bolded. Select it.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you so much, Laura for mentioning this & giving helpful instructions, so that I wouldn't confuse anyone. Yep, made a mistake in saying documents. Should be the space at the top. Wish me luck. I am going to try it now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For people joining this thread late, the link to the upgrade is here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_200529680_touchupdate?nodeId=200790650&tag=kbpst-20
and there are very good instructions there...


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I always upgraded my K2 manually.  Several times I tried to wait, but I always got impatient.  This time I am determined to wait to see how long it takes.  

Does anyone know that it is already being pushed out?

Elaine 
Norman, OK


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I did it! This time no moving target. So much easier hitting that blank space at the top. It could be because I changed email providers. Much better updating this time around.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I hate that when the folders move when you're trying to drag and drop!

To get around it, you can always just copy the file and paste it in the Kindle folder instead of drag & drop.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I think I waited a month for my K2 update & still did not get it. I finally could not take the wait anymore, so I manually updated it. I suppose with so many more kindles owned, it could take longer, unless they have a new system to push out updates. However, I don't want to discourage you. Maybe, it will be faster this time around, because of wifi & not sending over cellular only - 3G that the K2 has.
That is good to know, Lindnet. Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can also open the Kindle itself as a folder, like any other folder, and drag it in (being careful not to accidentally put it in one of the subfolders).  Well, in XP...my Windows 7 Starter it looks a bit different. 

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Betsy. It's all a mystery to me. I just guess & click & hope that it works. The software did end of going in a download folder on my computer this time. It used to go into my computer documents, before the drag & drop. As long as it worked, I am a happy camper.


----------



## DJRMel (Nov 7, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can also open the Kindle itself as a folder, like any other folder, and drag it in (being careful not to accidentally put it in one of the subfolders). Well, in XP...my Windows 7 Starter it looks a bit different.
> 
> Betsy


I was able to do the update without even opening the Kindle on my desktop. Just dragged the update icon onto the Kindle icon and everything went where it needed to go.

Has anyone actually received the update push from Amazon yet?


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm still waiting on my update too!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure I've read of anyone getting it pushed....hmmm....anyone?

Betsy


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I finally took a few moments to get to it myself.  It really is SO insanely easy to do it is silly!  Anyway, the speed difference is quite significant.  Very noticeable.  While I had no complaints before I can't help but say that this is a huge improvement!


----------



## Billisnice (Jan 9, 2012)

Amazon is using Google Android. I would put the latest full version of Android on all kindles. Get some decent web surfing, etc.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know about the update! Will download that now.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Here's a hint for Mac users:
When you go to download the update from amazon, you can right click on the download link and choose "download link as". From the menu that pops up, you can choose to download the file directly to your Kindle (of course, you will need to have plugged in your Kindle before starting this process). Unplug your Kindle and then follow the steps for updating. It cuts out a few steps and works like a charm!


----------



## grama (Jul 26, 2011)

MrTsMom said:


> Here's a hint for Mac users:
> When you go to download the update from amazon, you can right click on the download link and choose "download link as".


You can do that with any os...
Just saying...


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

My first K3 had a "terminal failed update" (as the KCS tech called it), requiring a new device.  I am, naturally, nervous about downloading the updates myself now, but I was tired of waiting so DS (our techie guy) did it for me tonight!  Now I'm off to read and enjoy a cup of tea!


----------



## WilliamG (Dec 10, 2009)

I think you guys are crazy. My page turns aren't any faster than they were. Probably the effect you're seeing is the "I rebooted my Kindle" effect when you do the update.


----------



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

So am I correct in assuming this isn't an update that's being pushed out OTA by Amazon? We have to download it & update ourselves?  Just wondering as I had my Wi-Fi on all weekend & nothing... *shrugs* ..just wondered if it would eventually be coming or if I should just do it myself..

Thanks,
Heather


----------



## toadhall (Nov 25, 2011)

Just do it yourself, Heather. It's quick and relatively painless. Just download the file, copy it into your Touch, unplug it from your computer and update.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My KT just updated by itself...I had been browsing the Amazon store and then set it down for a bit.....

I'd have to say the page turns are much faster, and I thought they were fine before.  It kind of startled me.


Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My KT just updated by itself...I had been browsing the Amazon store and then set it down for a bit.....
> 
> I'd have to say the page turns are much faster, and I thought they were fine before. It kind of startled me.
> 
> ...


When I bought my touch and it had the older firmware on it and I thought it was pretty sluggish - I was a little concerned about it. Then I updated (same day I bought it as the update was already out) and it made a huge difference, imo. I was pretty happy about it - and relieved. It's nice when updates really make a difference.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm still waiting for it.  I'm getting a little unhappy.  I like to keep it simple.  Don't want to connect to computer, etc.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, clearly it has started being pushed out.  I recommend shopping the Amazon store for a few minutes, and then setting the KT down for ten or fifteen minutes or more.  That's what I did (unintentionally).  I was playing with viewing Wish Lists while in the Amazon Store.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

It finally updated since I last looked hour or so ago.   Have had wifi / 3G on for couple weeks at least.

My K3 / KK never got the latest (or 2) updates.  Would that still update via wifi / 3G?  I'll leave it on.  I don't use it much now.  I just turned it on.  Kept touching the screen.  Nothing happened?    Oh yeah, there's keys.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> It finally updated since I last looked hour or so ago.  Have had wifi / 3G on for couple weeks at least.
> 
> My K3 / KK never got the latest (or 2) updates. Would that still update via wifi / 3G? I'll leave it on. I don't use it much now. I just turned it on. Kept touching the screen. Nothing happened?  Oh yeah, there's keys.


Yeah, I always have my WiFi on. I remember with the K1, sometimes it seemed like actually downloading something would trigger the update. Today, mine had had WiFi on all day, but within a few minutes of browsing the Amazon store, it updated.... Could be coinkidink... 

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Sandpiper said:


> It finally updated since I last looked hour or so ago.  Have had wifi / 3G on for couple weeks at least.
> 
> My K3 / KK never got the latest (or 2) updates. Would that still update via wifi / 3G? I'll leave it on. I don't use it much now. I just turned it on. Kept touching the screen. Nothing happened?  Oh yeah, there's keys.


LOL.  I did the same thing last time I used my KK. So used to touch now!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

My father's touch has not updated yet.


----------



## WVleo (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi I updated My KT myself and now when using the TTS the Touch no longer goes into sleep mode from no activity and just follows the reader. Seems to turn pages faster also. Now how about addressing the landscape issue !!!!!...WVleo


----------



## boglarpf (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey everybody!
I have a problem. Today, on my Kindle Touch appeared the text with software update. I waited, but I was confused: the Wi-Fi was not turned off. But I sad: "it's nice, I have updates!" After finished updating, I waited for my Kindle to restart itself, but on the screen appears the following text: "Your Kindle Needs Repair. Please contact Kindle Customer Service at http://www.kindle.com/support."
Anyone else had the same problem with me?
I tried to update manually the software, but I can't. I copy the downloaded file to my Kindle, but I can't turn it on, to make the updates.
Maybe the problem is that my Wi-Fi was not turned on?
Please give me an answer because I'm really worried.
Thanx!


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I think you need to contact customer service.  There is someone early in this post who had the same problem. 

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## boglarpf (Jan 20, 2012)

thanx, problem solved


----------



## zepman (Feb 5, 2012)

boglarpf said:


> thanx, problem solved


Dear boglarpf, can you describe, how you solved the problem? My KT "needs repair" after update 5.0.3, too.
Tx


----------

